# Where do I redeem my cool point or pat on the back?



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Been here a few days now and so I thought I would add msyelf to the brickwork and join the ttoc.
I feel cooler already  lol


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

uzzieman said:


> Been here a few days now and so I thought I would add msyelf to the brickwork and join the ttoc.
> I feel cooler already  lol


Well done and welcome you know it makes sense.  BTW there are a few meets planned on the 28/12 meal and maybe run in Buxton and on the 30/01 Southport. Check out the events forum as it would be good to see a new face


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF. Here's you pint & pat on back. Enjoy the TTF & the pint. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You should have your email by now with your membership details on , the pack will be in tomorrow's post


----------

